# Old Thread About Fish Reminded Me...



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I was just reading old threads and I came across one in the Behavior section about a fish tank and a new cat. It reminded me of a hilarious story about Mitzi when she was young (she is 19 now). We used to have a big fish tank with about 100 fish in it. Mitzi wouldn't bother them at all, she would just stare at them and she never tried to get at them once. Well, one day my dad and brother were up near the hotsprings (natural sulfur hotsprings) and there were these neat looking fish swimming around in the hot water pools. So they captured one (against National Park rules but my dad is notorious for ignoring them when they are this silly) and they brought it home and put it in with our fish. The next day, every single fish was gone except that hot water fish - he had eaten every single one!!!! And the fish was 3 times the size it was originally!! So anyway.......months later our neighbor was going out of town and wanted us to "babysit" his fish for a few months. He said he would rather us take his tank than come to his house to feed them. We didn't think anything about Mitzi because she never bothered the fish that we had....but the morning after we got his fish, we walked into the room and there was the cat sleeping surrounded by misc. fish parts and she had eaten every one of them! Whoops! 

tanyuh


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehehe... that's funny :lol: My cat likes fishing. He went through a phase of bringing little goldfish in through the catflap. One morning I came downstairs and there was a fish all mushed up all over the place... it was DISGUSTING. And once he brought in a sardine he'd found in a bin outside, with tomato sauce all over it, pretending he'd caught it himself  but I wasn't fooled...


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

lol thats funny. Silly little cats! It's so cute how they think they are bringing us this wonderful gift but it's just so Nasty!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Ewww, mushy fish?? Mitzi brought in a live mouse once. She was 14 at the time and I think she was a little too lazy to play with it much so she just went to sleep and let it have the run of the house, haha. The next morning all I heard was ear-wrenching screaming from my mom! Our indoor cats here just catch the bugs for us. I saw the legs of what must have been a huge, ugly grasshopper type creature on the floor the other day. GROSS! Thankfully I didn't see the bug intact, I would have freaked out! I would rather have the mouse!!

tanyuh


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Jet has been on a hunting spree recently. Only this morning he presented me with a mouse (dead) and there was another one yesterday. Last week there was a bird flapping round the kitchen squawking its head off... luckily I managed to catch it and put it outside. Jet sulked for about an hour afterwards though :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My mother used to pet our cats and praise them for catching a mouse. You know, I'm sure, that the mouse or bird is so that you don't go hungry. They do it for their kittens also, so although when they knead our tummies, etc., we are the mommies and daddies, they also consider us their kittens. So you have to do as Mom did; tell your cat what a wonderful, beautiful mouse that is, and thank them profusely.---even if you're not particularly hungry for mice that day! Bless their little hearts. We're pretty big babies. :!:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh dear! I hope your neighbor was understanding of why his fish were gone! Thank goodness my cats don't go outside I'm sure Sugar would be bringing home some nasty fish or something :lol:


----------

